# Trick or Treat!



## katt (Oct 1, 2007)

a little early, but i picked up emma's halloween costume today! once i find one that fits winnie, i will post her's as well!

















my fav. emma photo so far:


----------



## XxMontanaxX (Oct 1, 2007)

I could die of how cute that she is in that!!!

Where'd you get it at?


----------



## edwinf8936 (Oct 1, 2007)

:foreheadsmack::foreheadsmack::foreheadsmack::foreheadsmack:


----------



## katt (Oct 1, 2007)

i got the tu-tu at petsmart. . . the bow is just some ribbon tied nicely on her ear.

she didn't mind it for a second, and had no real problem with me doing it. . . was hopping around like she was ment to wear a tu-tu. . .

still haven't figured out what winnie is going to be. . .thinking about a fairy or maybe a devil. . . who knows!


----------



## binkies (Oct 1, 2007)

How precious!!


----------



## MsBinky (Oct 2, 2007)

Awwww how cute. i really like how the black and while photo came out :biggrin2:

I found Bam-Bam's costume but MrBinky doesn't want to buy it I was hoping to dress Bam-Bam and Wiggles as an extra treat for the kids when they come for their candies.

MrBinky is such a pooper when he wants to be. He "pities" the animals... As if i were mistreating them or something.I just want adorable pics 

*Sighs*


----------



## MrBinky (Oct 2, 2007)

Lies I am telling you ...


----------



## Celestial Wind (Oct 2, 2007)

Ow my bunny......How cute is that !


----------



## swanlake (Oct 4, 2007)

oh my gosh! ms binky i know what you mean. my dad and sister think i am commiting some cruel deed by dressing them up. its not like they can't still move in their costumes.

shadow is gonna be a hot dog, fuz is a pumpkin. i actually found a costume that fits fuz and omg she is soooo adorable. i put it on her for the first time yesterday and she just went all dead bunny on me. only until i poked her butt a few times would she move. but sooooo cute!!!


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Oct 24, 2007)

So, where do you guys find bunny costumes? I want to dress Rory up!! Emma is byooteeful!


----------



## swanlake (Oct 24, 2007)

mine are actually dog costumes. i get them in like xxs or xs so they will fit my buns


----------



## Phinnsmommy (Oct 24, 2007)

Yep mine too. I get them at Target in the petstore. They have some really cute ones.


----------



## babybunnywrigley (Oct 25, 2007)

That is so adorable!! :shock:

I wish I could get Wrigley into a costume...I'd have to catch him first.


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Oct 25, 2007)

Well, I just ordered Rory a costume! He will be a bumblebee. Here is a link to what I got (eBay):

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=260174386727&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=016

I spent quite a while looking at costumes and chose this one because it's cute, the little hat is removable in case he hates it and maybe it would tighten better (it seems like in the pictures where the hat is built in, it flops over the bunny's eyes), it has ear holes and it doesn't look too restricting. I hope it arrives before Halloween and he lets me put it on him!


----------

